# ATI Linux HowTo & Many more



## SmOkyS (26. April 2005)

Hi, 

 habe gelesen das einer ein Workshop über die ATI Treiber haben möchte,
 deshalb Poste ich hier mal 3 ATI Linux HowTo´s 

 auf meiner HP sind jetzt 3 ATI Linux Howto´s Online.
 Eins ist für alle Distri´s geeignet,
 1 ATI Linux Howto,
 2 für Suse,
 3 für Mandriva,
 und alle sind auf Treiber 8.12.10 ausgelegt.

 Die der Installation nicht mächtig sind oder es auch nicht wollen können sollen das ATI Script benutzen,
 dazu noch im ATI Linux Howto die "Konfiguration" lesen.

 Für Mandriva User habe ich eine neue ATI Treiber Quelle geschaffen mit fertigen ati/fglrx Modulen sie stammen teilweise von der Official CD und von der Thacs Quelle. Da sollten jetzt keine Probleme mehr auftreten. Hier könnt ihr sehen was sich auf der Quelle befinden.
 ATI/fglrx Packet Liste
http://3dlinuxforen.de/Mandriva/list

 urpmi.addmedia 3DLinuxForen http://3dlinuxforen.de/Mandriva with hdlist.cz

 Für diejenigen die kein Mandriva benutzen werden in der Rubrik "ATI Treiber Quellen" fündig.
 In den nächsten Tagen werden dort auch die Original Treiber von ATI sein ab Treiber 3.12.

 Hoffe es Hilft den Linuxaner unter euch 
 Bei Fragen oder Hilfe könnt Ihr euch gerne ans Forum wenden.

 Have Fun and enjoy your 3D Feeling

 Your 3D Linux Foren Team

http://3dlinuxforen.de/


----------

